# Odd shaped living room, how to set up?



## Kstar (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey, my family has a very odd shaped living room. It is 13ft. 6in. in width, and 19ft. 6in. in length. There are four windows, and a fireplace. We have a small recliner, a chair w/ottoman, and a couch, along with a small coffee table, a small side table, and a large tv with stand. We can't afford to get any other furniture, and I really don't know how to arrange to furniture. Any help or suggestions would be really great!!! Thank you for your time!!!


----------



## tuffluck (Dec 22, 2010)

i really hate fireplaces for this exact reason, not to mention how infrequently most people use them.

you can't put the couch in front of the fireplace and block it, because that will look dumb. you're only real options are to put the tv between the two windows on the south end of the room, and put the couch lengthways just north of the fireplace. i don't know how big your tv is though, so this may be too far away.

if you can wall mount the tv, you could also put it above your fireplace if you don't plan on making many fires.

anything else in my opinion is going to most likely require angling furniture which will look a little awkward, but others may disagree.


----------



## pierrekitty (Dec 25, 2010)

The problem isn't the size or layout of the room as much as it is two competing focal points -- the fireplace and the TV. Unless you have enough furnishings to make 2 conversational areas or groupings, you have to choose one or the other to make the focal point. If you watch a lot of TV and don't use the fireplace much, I'd say create the seating area oriented toward the television, placed where Tuffluck suggested. If you rarely use the fireplace, put plants around it -- to sort of de-emphasize it. Do what makes sense use-wise. If you choose to have your main seating area focused on the television, it can still look really nice -- and even though ideally the fireplace might be located elsewhere, it's still a plus in my opinion to have one -- a cozy fire always adds immensely to both the aesthetics and atmospherics of a room. Just me. Personally, I don't understand why so few people use their fireplaces. I use mine several times a week, and I would never have ppl over in winter without a fire.


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

I did this in paint, so it's very rough and I couldn't move the objects once I placed them. I hope this sparks some ideas for you. It would use your exisiting pieces, plus a larger side table with a lamp. You could find a side table on Craigslist, garage sale, or build one 

What are your thoughts? You could also flip it, and have the couch facing the TV and the chair and ottoman facing the fireplace.

Another idea would be to put the chair and ottoman in the lower right corner, next to the TV (but angled)


----------

